# Please help



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

hey i was just wondering if any of yu on here has a product key for microsoft publisher 2007 and the 8 digit number ? thats what it asks for but yeah i was designing my business card to hand out and my trial period is up so can any one help me out please and thanks alot


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

You can get some professionally printed cards for real cheap. Like $20 for 250. Shop around a bit. No home computer/printer can print as good. 

I can't help with the product key either. sorry.


----------



## dneiding (Mar 25, 2008)

You can get 250 free cards at www.vistaprint.com just pay a few dollars for shipping.


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks for the site but i still need the key cuz i use publisher for pretty much everything i do flyers i type up menus for my wifes work stuff like that thanks i will consider the vistaprint


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

your using publisher 07? Thats what you need the key for? Email me refrence [email protected]


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

More than likely a shared key will not work, MS has been cracking down on that practice since WinXP came out.

You could always switch to an open source program like Scribus


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

i can't find that any were


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

larold83;710587 said:


> thanks for the site but i still need the key cuz i use publisher for pretty much everything i do flyers i type up menus for my wifes work stuff like that thanks i will consider the vistaprint


If you use it for pretty much everything, then try paying for it!payup


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Here, this works just fine...

KGFVY-7733B-8WCK9-KTG64-BC7D8

If you need anything else let me know...


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

larold83;711389 said:


> i can't find that any were


Sorry I forgot to check the link

TRY THIS ONE

if that doesn't work

This link

and scroll down to the stable release.


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

the key didn't work sorry but i'm gonna download scribus and see what thats all about thanks


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

The key won't work because the trial version you already downloaded is codeded to there subscription codes......Get what I mean? So, you could use my software with another guys code and it would work fine, but not with trial versions.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Watch out for Vista Printing they use your credit card for the shipping and then secretly add you as a member to their club and then bill your credit card for the monthly membership fee


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I actually heard about that happening. What BS huh!


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

RepoMan207;712489 said:


> The key won't work because the trial version you already downloaded is codeded to there subscription codes......Get what I mean? So, you could use my software with another guys code and it would work fine, but not with trial versions.


The trial version is the same as the regular version, just a IIRC 30 day temporary license. All of MS newer software is very well protected and there are very few if any keys that will work from one copy to the next (excluding corporate and education copies but that's a whole different animal). Even if you do get lucky and get it registered under a shared key you will likely run into issues updating your system, that's what the Windows Genuine Advantage program is that runs every so often is for basically to weed out pirated software.

Long story short since 2002 sharing license keys is difficult to do, yes there are ways around it but they may cause problems down the road. Best thing to do (I know it sucks) is to pay the $$ for a legit version or find an open source program that fits your needs.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

festerw;712656 said:


> The trial version is the same as the regular version, just a IIRC 30 day temporary license. All of MS newer software is very well protected and there are very few if any keys that will work from one copy to the next (excluding corporate and education copies but that's a whole different animal). Even if you do get lucky and get it registered under a shared key you will likely run into issues updating your system, that's what the Windows Genuine Advantage program is that runs every so often is for basically to weed out pirated software.
> 
> Long story short since 2002 sharing license keys is difficult to do, yes there are ways around it but they may cause problems down the road. Best thing to do (I know it sucks) is to pay the $$ for a legit version or find an open source program that fits your needs.


Yeah, I don't know about all that. I have have my share of pirated copies . Key swapping is never an issue unless it's used with trial versions. They have something built into the recorder on the software. Just like how it knows when to shut the trial off even if you set the clock back on the comp. itself. I bought my own Publisher 2007, I think I paid $170, but I can add this to I think it said 5 computers, more if those 4 computers are not registered.......yet my code won't work on trial version, but it does on my brother upgrade download.?.?.?.?


----------

